# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  [CR9] faire une Jointure externe

## coldec

Bonjour  tous,

J'utilise le modle de base de donnes suivant sous Crystal Report 9:
- une table principale (gauche) : CLIENT
- une table lie (droite) : FACTURE
- la liaison entre les deux tables est une jointure externe gauche.
Un client peut avoir de 0  n factures.

Mon but est d'afficher la liste de tous les clients (qu'ils aient des factures ou non) avec, s'il y a lieu, la somme par client de tous les montants des factures passes au cours d'une anne donne (en paramtre).

Mon problme :
Quand j'ajoute mon paramtre "Anne" dans la requte de slection (Facture.Annee = {Annee?}), Crystal Report ne me renvoie que les clients qui ont pass une facture cette anne-l.
En SQL, je crois qu'il faut rajouter un "(+)" aprs tous les champs de la table lie, mais je ne sais pas comment l'crire dans la syntaxe Crystal Report.   ::(:  

Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ?   ::idea::  
Merci d'avance de vos rponses !

Ccile

----------


## jfphan

Pourquoi ne fais tu pas une procdure stocke sur ton serveur SQL, et tu appellerais cette procdure directement sous Crystal ?

----------


## Nico118

::?:  

Ton probleme vient du fait que tu modifie ta formule de slection. Crystal ne te rcupre que les factures de l'anne sur laquelle tu filtre. Je pense que tu peux contourner le probleme en modifiant les options de la section qui affiche tes infos. Par exemple, tu supprime l'affichage de ta section si Facture.Annee <> {Annee?}.

----------


## glachant

Je connais bien le problme, la seule solution que j'ai trouv c'est utiliser des formules;
dans la section detail tu masque ta facture qui est en dehors de l'anne en question et tu incrementes des un variable total du montant de chaque facture quand elle appartient  ton anne...et voil le tour est jou

----------


## coldec

Merci beaucoup pour vos rponses.

Nico118 et glachant : votre solution se rejoint, mais le problme pour moi, c'est qu'elle oblige  parcourir toutes les factures, en ne prenant en compte la contrainte de l'anne que dans un second temps. Ma base comprend beaucoup de donnes, et tout parcourir ainsi allonge considrablement le temps d'excution.   ::(:  

Je crois donc que je vais me tourner sur l'ide de jfphan, avec les procdures stockes, mme si c'est un peu plus long  mettre en oeuvre.

En tout cas, merci encore  tous pour vos ides !
ccile

----------


## alpachico

slt,


j'ai le mme probleme que toi, et j'aurai voulu savoir comment tu as fait pour faire ta procdure stock sous crystal report et comment tu la appeler au moment de gnr l'tat.


Merci

----------

